# 59 Paramount



## fatbike (May 15, 2020)

I'm glad to have acquired this last summer in trade and although it is not complete, I like it just the way it is; and the goal is to enjoy and I ride it. I have a few ideas what I want to do with it, but haven't yet decided exactly on what direction yet.


----------



## geosbike (May 15, 2020)

sweet, how you doin derek


----------



## fatbike (Jun 30, 2020)

Doing a semi custom with this one, the wheel set, do not look at it, it's just there to store it up right. It will be period correct but not catalog.
Just picked up a nice patina stem and chain ring. I have seen two types of rings on this era, this one and the classic Schwinn Paramount one which is very close to this one. Thank you @ccdc.1 for the lead on this chain ring.


----------



## fatbike (Jun 30, 2020)

geosbike said:


> sweet, how you doin derek



Well Geo, thank you!


----------

